# Color break (/) on Phragmipedium



## cpmaniac (Apr 22, 2020)

This recently acquired Phrag. Jason Fischer has a sort of color break/striations on some leaf tips, including new leaves in my care. Should it go into the green barrel? 





Thanks,
Paul


----------

